# Preferred DCC Systems



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

I would like your opinions on which DCC Systems you like for expandability. Which systems do you prefer for booster expansion and multiple cabs? Also, which do you prefer for possible computer control via PC or Laptop?

I am posting a poll just to show a quick look at the most popular but please reply with your answers. My main reason for doing this is because we are in the preliminary stages of setting up a DCC rail for our club. I would like our club to setup a system that is expandable and could actually be used on personal layouts. If you choose Other please tell me which system.

I currently have an MRC Prodigy but I am not impressed with the proprietary software to run it on a pc or laptop. JMRI is definitely the way to go.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

digitrax - their loconet integrates beautifully with JMRI. with that i chose to use NCE simply because i hate how controllers of digitrax look. NCE has ok integration with JMRI as well.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Well just to respond to your pole, I chose Digitrax because honestly they're probably leaps and bounds ahead of anyone on new products, support and technological advances. I personally bought MRC due to expense, ease of everyday use and my limited knowledge and requirements of dcc.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

ive only had my mrc express system for a week but i love it so far. as for computer control im interested in the other members input because im thinking of going that route in another layout.


----------



## BHTRAINMAN (Jul 25, 2010)

*Digitrax!*

I inhierited this very complete system. the former owner picked it I'm sure becausehe thought very highly of it. He always hed the best tecnology he could get, and often told me so.
BHT


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> ive only had my mrc express system for a week but i love it so far. as for computer control im interested in the other members input because im thinking of going that route in another layout.


 I have the pc interface for MRC and I use my laptop with my layout, and let friends use the handheld, that way we can have 3 different trains running at a time. I really like the dual throttles on the screen. Also, the programming the decoders with the laptop is awesome since it brings up graphs for each cv, and you can set up multiple graphs on top of each other. Money well spent at $70.


----------



## BHTRAINMAN (Jul 25, 2010)

*sounds great!*



dozer said:


> I have the pc interface for MRC and I use my laptop with my layout, and let friends use the handheld, that way we can have 3 different trains running at a time. I really like the dual throttles on the screen. Also, the programming the decoders with the laptop is awesome since it brings up graphs for each cv, and you can set up multiple graphs on top of each other. Money well spent at $70.


A laptop would certainly enhance use of any DCC system. I'm Not sure you want me though since I have a DIGITRAX system.
BHT


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

BHTRAINMAN said:


> I'm Not sure you want me though since I have a DIGITRAX system.
> BHT



That's ok, you're not my type anyways, ha! :laugh:


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you guys for the replies and the votes. Keep them coming.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

For now I just like E-Z Command. Lol I'm new to Modeling. But I will get a different controller after.


----------



## MadCS (Nov 1, 2010)

*Personal Preference*

I'm a big fan of both NCE and MRC. I currently use a MRC Prodigy Wireless system which is great for my 12' switching layout and small test/program track. When I continue the build on my garage layout I'll be using a NCE system. It helps that many of the users of my local group have NCE systems so we can carry our throttles to each others layouts. I could have bought the small starter NCE system for my switching layout too, but I received the MRC unit as part of a trade and decided to put it to good use.

I like that both systems are easy to use with a fairly logical throttle layout. This allows you to do about a 5 minute intro to any new operator (visitor) and feel comfortable that they can select a train and run it without much additional assistance. Obviously advanced functions like consists etc take more training, but those are usually set-up in advance of a session.

Although I'm not a fan of the throttle layout of Digitrax, I understand that after the learning curve it is a well featured system. I also like the idea of transponding that Digitrax uses if you plan on computerizing and automating things like ATCS/Signalling/etc.

Dave (aka MadCS)
Piedmont Western freelance in HO
The OTHER Orange County (Virginia)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

MadCS said:


> ...
> Obviously advanced functions like consists etc take more training ...


not even, its all intuitive. press "create consist" button and just follow onscreen prompts: enter address, add locos, define normal direction of travel. done


----------



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have A lenz 90set as its covered by warranty here in Australia,
and it interfaces with JMRI with no problems.
and the LH 90 hand throttles are very easy to use,
My club uses the same system.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I currently use the Bachmann Dynamis system. It offers everything that the best Digitrax does except you can not do routes but I only see a need for that if you are a museum. Plus for the price of the zephyer or zephyer extra it is already wireless which means I don't have to go out and pay another hundred just for the wireless controler.
So I prefer the Bachmann Dynamis. Note it is marketed over in the UK at the moment so it has to be special ordered here in the states or done how I got mine off of ebay.


----------



## CurKid (Dec 1, 2010)

can you use 2 Bachmann Dynamis system on the same layout that way you can have 2 operators???

Brian


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yes and no. You must have the Dynamis pro box if I am correct to operate two controllers at once, use it with a computer, and hook up more than one reciever. I am not sure of this as I do not have an extra Dynamis handheld unit to test that theory so there is no telling. If you could get just a handheld unit off ebay cheaply I would do it because when and if you need to get the probox you would already have two controllers.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I run the digitrax DCS200 8 amp Command Station/Booster, DT402D Duplex Radio Throttle, UR92 Radio Receiver, Several DB200+ 8 amp boosters, PR3 computer interface, JMRI software, PC computer.
Right now I'm working on the SE8C Signal Decoders to integrate all the signaling and switch control to the computer.
Sean


----------

